# température enfant



## marie62 (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour l enfant a eu de la température ce midi j appel la maman avec ordonnance et l accord je lui donne le médicament je lui dit de faire un test covid et la me dit que sa mère a fait un test ce matin positif et le petit a été en contact avec elle toute la semaine-là je voulait savoir si l enfant est négatif doit le prendre quand même merci


----------



## booboo (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
il faut appliquer le protocole  ; cet enfant est cas contact, donc test à J+2.
Sauf que là il a des symptômes, donc retour chez lui et test obligatoire pour son retour .
Et je signale mon gros mécontentement ( le mot est faible)à la maman qui ne m'a pas dit qu'elle était positive à la covid....
Bref, aucun respect pour vous, pour votre famille, pour les autres enfants en accueil...


----------



## marie62 (28 Juillet 2022)

Je suis aller faire un test négatif et la maman me dit que elle a un rhum donc test aussi j attend ses résultats dernier jour de travail demain et fin de contrat je suis très en colère


----------



## Mayalabeille (28 Juillet 2022)

Non mais franchement c'est hallucinant!!

Il y a vraiment de quoi être en colère.

Je croise les doigts pour que tes vacances ne soient pas gâchées par le COVID.


----------



## marie62 (28 Juillet 2022)

Encore plus en colère elle m appelle positif les 2 et la mamie qui se mêle je dit on aurait pu me prévenir ce midi elle me sort qu est qui change de le dire a midi ou 14h30 ensuite que j était pas conciliante que je ne voulait pas faire d heures qui est faut comme c était en heures complémentaire on me disait non elle me dit je venait le rechercher avant
 j avait décaler tout mes rendez-vous par rapport au horaires elle me sort fallait pas le prendre c est sa fille qui est venue que j était une mauvaise assistante maternelle en 20 ans une première


----------



## caninou (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir,
ben voyons ! Ce qui change? Ben c'est que vous pouvez potentiellement attraper le Covid, si le petit est porteur du virus. J'espère vraiment que vous ne l'avez pas attrapé, il y a des gens qui sont gonflés quand même.


----------



## marie62 (28 Juillet 2022)

je vais refaire un test dans 2 jours pour eux non comme l après midi il été a la sieste comportement incompréhensible


----------



## zabeth 1 (28 Juillet 2022)

Mais c'est pas possible des parents pareils. De pire en pire....
Je vous souhaite vraiment une bonne santé.


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour Marie c'est moche ce manque de respect pour l'assmat .sachant l'enfant cas contact cette maman aurait pu le garder en attendant de le tester. Tu dis dernier jour de travail et fin de contrat. Pourvu que tu échappes au virus ainsi que tes proches et bonnes vacances. Test a J+2 je te le souhaite négatif !


----------



## marie62 (29 Juillet 2022)

bonjour merci test demain matin pour toute la famille tout est décaler pour  la route des vacances en espérant négatif


----------



## zabeth 1 (29 Juillet 2022)

bonjour, 
ben on croise les doigts pour vous et votre famille, que vous puissiez partir quand même en vacances.
C'est vraiment pas de bol.


----------



## papillon (29 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

oui c'est lamentable un tel comportement ; s'en foutent royalement de nous et de notre famille
j'espère de tout coeur que vous serez tous négatifs
et dire que vous êtes une mauvaise assistante maternelle ! un comble !  j'aurais vu rouge aussi


----------



## marie62 (29 Juillet 2022)

merci de vos messages les gens n ont plus de respect
y a plus les relations comme avant ma première fille a été chez une assistante maternelle tout se passé très bien on est devenue amie


----------



## liline17 (29 Juillet 2022)

c'est vrai que c'est plus souvent difficile qu'avant, pas toujours, heureusement, je vus souhaite de tout coeur de ne pas avoir attrapé le covid, surtout au moment des vacances, gr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emilie (4 Août 2022)

Quand je lis vos commentaires pour certaines ca ne me donnerait pas envie de vous confier mon enfant .
Je peux comprendre votre mécontentement mais un peu de respect pour les pe serait pas non plus.
Après ne vous étonnez pas.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (4 Août 2022)

Et nôtre respect vous y pensez et les autres acceuili et leur famille vous y pensez
Sa marche dans les 2 sens forcément


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Août 2022)

Croyez bien que tout se passe bien dans le relationnel avec les parents respectueux....vous en voyez sûrement bien moins que nous .....


----------



## Nounou22 (4 Août 2022)

Et puis Émilie, si ce que vous lisez sur le forum vous horrifie ou ne vous plaît pas, n'y venez pas 😅 car si dans cette situation précise vous comprenez plus le parent que l'assmat, c'est que niveau respect de l'autre, vous avez peut être des choses à revoir....car savoir son enfant cas contact, le mettre à l'assmat sans le faire tester et sans le signifier à l'assmat va à l'encontre du protocole sanitaire en vigueur. Je vous invite vivement à le lire


----------

